# [Solved] Output freezes when switching to AMDGPU framebuffer

## minkanjin

When the boot process reaches the line "fb0: switching to amdgpudrmfb from simple" it freezes

Here is dmesg:

```
[    2.540923] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    2.542198] Parsing CRAT table with 1 nodes

[    2.543276] Creating topology SYSFS entries

[    2.544364] Topology: Add APU node [0x0:0x0]

[    2.545409] Finished initializing topology

[    2.546501] checking generic (e0000000 7e9000) vs hw (e0000000 10000000)

[    2.546502] fb0: switching to amdgpudrmfb from simple

[    2.547674] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    2.547701] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

[    2.547730] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

[    2.547799] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RAVEN 0x1002:0x15DD 0x1002:0x15DD 0x83).

[    2.547814] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFE700000

[    2.547815] [drm] register mmio size: 524288

[    2.547835] [drm] add ip block number 0 <soc15_common>

[    2.547837] [drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v9_0>

[    2.547838] [drm] add ip block number 2 <vega10_ih>

[    2.547840] [drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>

[    2.547841] [drm] add ip block number 4 <gfx_v9_0>

[    2.547842] [drm] add ip block number 5 <sdma_v4_0>

[    2.547844] [drm] add ip block number 6 <powerplay>

[    2.547845] [drm] add ip block number 7 <dm>

[    2.547847] [drm] add ip block number 8 <vcn_v1_0>

[    2.558306] EDAC amd64: F17h_M10h detected (node 0).

[    2.558408] EDAC amd64: Node 0: DRAM ECC disabled.

[    2.562875] ATOM BIOS: 113-RAVEN-113

[    2.563982] [drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode

[    2.563988] [drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode

[    2.563992] [drm] JPEG decode is enabled in VM mode

[    2.564066] [drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit

[    2.564084] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F43FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[    2.564090] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF

[    2.564097] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: AGP: 267419648M 0x000000F800000000 - 0x0000FFFFFFFFFFFF

[    2.564107] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=1024M

[    2.564110] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR4

[    2.564233] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3534784 KiB

[    2.564239] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 KiB

[    2.564243] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    2.564251] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    2.564343] [drm] amdgpu: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    2.564349] [drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.

[    2.564355] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[    2.564792] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400900000).

[    2.576242] EDAC amd64: F17h_M10h detected (node 0).

[    2.576513] EDAC amd64: Node 0: DRAM ECC disabled.

[    2.590059] [drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]

[    2.590144] amdgpu: [powerplay] hwmgr_sw_init smu backed is smu10_smu

[    2.592323] [drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.9 DEC: 1 VEP: 0 Revision: 28

[    2.592338] [drm] PSP loading VCN firmware

[    2.642193] [drm] reserve 0x400000 from 0xf43f800000 for PSP TMR

[    2.652764] [drm] failed to load ucode id (0) 

[    2.652766] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.656761] [drm] failed to load ucode id (8) 

[    2.656763] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.660759] [drm] failed to load ucode id (9) 

[    2.660760] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF000F)

[    2.663785] [drm] failed to load ucode id (10) 

[    2.663787] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.666798] [drm] failed to load ucode id (11) 

[    2.666801] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.669793] [drm] failed to load ucode id (12) 

[    2.669795] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.672789] [drm] failed to load ucode id (13) 

[    2.672791] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.675799] [drm] failed to load ucode id (14) 

[    2.675801] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.678800] [drm] failed to load ucode id (17) 

[    2.678803] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.681767] [drm] failed to load ucode id (18) 

[    2.681769] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.684792] Adding 32767996k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:32767996k FS

[    2.684793] [drm] failed to load ucode id (19) 

[    2.684796] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.688759] [drm] failed to load ucode id (20) 

[    2.688761] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF300F)

[    2.694787] [drm] failed to load ucode id (26) 

[    2.694789] [drm] psp command (0x6) failed and response status is (0xFFFF000F)

[    2.697798] [drm] psp command (0x4) failed and response status is (0x34)

[    2.697810] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: RAS: optional ras ta ucode is not available

[    2.700839] [drm] psp command (0x1) failed and response status is (0x34)

[    2.703772] [drm] psp command (0x1) failed and response status is (0x34)

[    2.705698] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: [gfxhub0] no-retry page fault (src_id:0 ring:221 vmid:0 pasid:0, for process  pid 0 thread  pid 0)

[    2.705706] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:   in page starting at address 0x0000000000000000 from client 27

[    2.705712] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: VM_L2_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS:0x00000BBA

[    2.705715] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:     MORE_FAULTS: 0x0

[    2.705719] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:     WALKER_ERROR: 0x5

[    2.705722] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:     PERMISSION_FAULTS: 0xb

[    2.705725] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:     MAPPING_ERROR: 0x1

[    2.705728] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:     RW: 0x0

[    2.705878] [drm] kiq ring mec 2 pipe 1 q 0

[    3.004574] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: [drm:amdgpu_ring_test_helper [amdgpu]] *ERROR* ring kiq_2.1.0 test failed (-110)

[    3.004668] [drm:amdgpu_gfx_enable_kcq.cold [amdgpu]] *ERROR* KCQ enable failed

[    3.004759] [drm:amdgpu_device_init.cold [amdgpu]] *ERROR* hw_init of IP block <gfx_v9_0> failed -110

[    3.004767] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: amdgpu_device_ip_init failed

[    3.004770] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: Fatal error during GPU init

[    3.004788] [drm] amdgpu: finishing device.

[    3.007766] [drm] psp command (0x2) failed and response status is (0x117)

[    3.008275] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.011784] [drm] psp command (0x2) failed and response status is (0x117)

[    3.014896] [drm] psp command (0x2) failed and response status is (0x117)

[    3.084258] [TTM] Finalizing pool allocator

[    3.084262] [TTM] Finalizing DMA pool allocator

[    3.084483] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Used memory at exit: 0 KiB

[    3.084486] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Used memory at exit: 0 KiB

[    3.084488] [drm] amdgpu: ttm finalized

[    3.084583] [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.37.0 20150101 for 0000:05:00.0 on minor 0
```

AMDGPU is compiled as a module, so it should be able to find the relevant firmware, but I also tried compiling the firmware into the kernel with no successLast edited by minkanjin on Sun Jun 14, 2020 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

Hi 

please have a look at a similar thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1061750-start-0.html

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## minkanjin

My problem is different. They have missing firmware, mine finds the firmware but doesn't load it correctly

----------

## Anon-E-moose

lspci -nnk

----------

## minkanjin

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Root Complex [1022:15d0]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Root Complex [1022:15d0]

00:01.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]

00:01.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 PCIe GPP Bridge [6:0] [1022:15d3]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 PCIe GPP Bridge [6:0] [1022:15d3]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 PCIe GPP Bridge [6:0] [1022:15d3]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.7 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 PCIe GPP Bridge [6:0] [1022:15d3]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]

00:08.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to Bus A [1022:15db]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to Bus B [1022:15dc]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller [1022:790b] (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller [1022:790b]

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge [1022:790e] (rev 51)

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge [1022:790e]

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Device 24: Function 0 [1022:15e8]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Device 24: Function 1 [1022:15e9]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Device 24: Function 2 [1022:15ea]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Device 24: Function 3 [1022:15eb]

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Device 24: Function 4 [1022:15ec]

00:18.5 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Device 24: Function 5 [1022:15ed]

00:18.6 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Device 24: Function 6 [1022:15ee]

00:18.7 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2 Device 24: Function 7 [1022:15ef]

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 3168NGW [Stone Peak] [8086:24fb] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 3168NGW [Stone Peak] [8086:2110]

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:0123]

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Raven Ridge [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series] [1002:15dd] (rev 83)

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Raven Ridge [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series] [1002:15dd]

   Kernel driver in use: amdgpu

   Kernel modules: amdgpu

05:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Raven/Raven2/Fenghuang HDMI/DP Audio Controller [1002:15de]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Raven/Raven2/Fenghuang HDMI/DP Audio Controller [1002:15de]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

05:00.2 Encryption controller [1080]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 10h-1fh) Platform Security Processor [1022:15df]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 10h-1fh) Platform Security Processor [1022:15df]

   Kernel driver in use: ccp

05:00.3 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven USB 3.1 [1022:15e0]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven USB 3.1 [1022:7914]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

05:00.4 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven USB 3.1 [1022:15e1]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven USB 3.1 [1022:7914]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

05:00.5 Multimedia controller [0480]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2/FireFlight/Renoir Audio Processor [1022:15e2]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2/FireFlight/Renoir Audio Processor [1022:15e2]

   Kernel modules: snd_pci_acp3x

05:00.6 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 10h-1fh) HD Audio Controller [1022:15e3]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 10h-1fh) HD Audio Controller [1022:d001]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

05:00.7 Non-VGA unclassified device [0000]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2/Renoir Non-Sensor Fusion Hub KMDF driver [1022:15e6]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2/Renoir Sensor Fusion Hub [1022:15e4]

   Kernel driver in use: i2c_amd_mp2

06:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901] (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci
```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

wgetpaste your .config for the current kernel and post the link

----------

## minkanjin

https://pastebin.com/CTDARVLM

----------

## nick_gentoo

As a quick check: here you can find the list of firmware files that you need, installed by sys-kernel/linux-firmware.

Do you have those in your /lib/firmware directory?

----------

## leandrolnh

```
CONFIG_AMD_MEM_ENCRYPT_ACTIVE_BY_DEFAULT=y
```

Try unsetting this, as this is known to cause issues with amdgpu.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *leandrolnh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_AMD_MEM_ENCRYPT_ACTIVE_BY_DEFAULT=y
> ```
> ...

 

Unset this CONFIG_AMD_MEM_ENCRYPT=y and the other should be disabled

----------

## minkanjin

That did something, but now I have a new problem. The boot process goes past the previous issue, but when I reach the console log in, it shows a blank screen. I can log in blindly and start gdm which works fine. If I try to switch back to a console, the last gnome image stays frozen on the screen.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

wgetpaste the whole dmesg output from boot till console log in.

----------

## minkanjin

https://pastebin.com/7Af3e7dQ

----------

## NeddySeagoon

minkanjin,

Your dmesg should include 

```
switching to amdgpudrmfb
```

but its missing.

Instead you are using simple framebuffer.

Thats OK but the kernel cannot configure it, so there is often no going back.

Alt-F7 should get you back to your Gnome session.

Its a kernel setting. Please pastebin your kernel .config file as it is now.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

If he didn't change the settings from earlier, there may be a couple of reasons for the amdgpu not to initialize.

I'm pretty sure you don't need this

CONFIG_HSA_AMD=y

Not sure about this, but it's not needed for normal displays.

CONFIG_DRM_PANEL=y

----------

## leandrolnh

```
# CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION is not set
```

You should set this in order to enable amdgpudrmfb.

----------

## minkanjin

That fixed it

----------

